
Why Are Wheelchairs More Stigmatized Than Glasses? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/34/adaptation/why-are-wheelchairs-more-stigmatized-than-glasses
======
jdoe450
That's easy, because my contacts or glasses place no burden on you whatsoever.

------
pigpaws
...so what do we do when quadriplegics get butt-hurt over the NEW symbol? what
about old, arthritic people? folks with NO legs who apparently aren't even
represented? Why are you making fun of Stephen Hawking?

If this is the kind of stuff people get upset over, then they aren't busy
enough getting stuff done in their own lives.

------
AdrianRossouw
you don't need to put up signs for people with glasses?

